# EA games thread.discuss everything that is related to ea games.



## quan chi (Feb 23, 2007)

hello guys in this thread you can post your queries and discuss about any games whose publisher or maker is ea.

well let me start first.
well i have a question regarding nfs mw.in that game how do you get awared for reckless driving.i mean i never got any point in reckless driving. how to drive recklessly in that game please explain.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

you mean the "Infractions"???

to get the "recless driving", just drive fast in streets (not highway) & recklessly (breaking, crashing stuffs)


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

so you ready for gta mp now, man its hard to catch you

@ wat time you visit Digit forum???


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah letz roc n roll.and for digit i visit at 5-6pm and 12.30 to 1.30am.lets join the cops and just keep checking the chat messages there.well i may not be able to play continiously due to high ping rate.but will keep trying.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so you ready for gta mp now, man its hard to catch you
> 
> @ wat time you visit Digit forum???



He is busy fighting with Raiden(me). So he is quite busy.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> He is busy fighting with Raiden(me). So he is quite busy.



hi birdii!.where were you??thanks for hoping in.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> hi birdii!.where were you??thanks for hoping in.



I was teleported by scorpion and now iam searching for you . No problemo . Iam going to sleep. There is no poin on sitting on net. I can hardly browse.


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

hmmmm...well s18000rpm i cant find your server.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

join novclan, novocaine.

btw is MK (& gta) a EA publish

for some reason today all servers givin 400+ ping


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> join novclan, novocaine.
> 
> btw is MK (& gta) a EA publish
> 
> for some reason today all servers givin 400+ ping



GTA is a EA publish? From when?.

Mercenaries 2 is by EA GAMES


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

^^(s18000rpm)  hmmmmm.....i was about to mention that. like as most of the ea games has bugs(as u have said earlier).so why this ea thread should be bug free.

(MK &gta are bugs in this thread).


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

no i was just jokin, as we went off-topic


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

you are in which server now?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

I hope you guys will play Mercenaries 2 will me in online


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I hope you guys will play Mercenaries 2 will me in online



what kind of  game is this??


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

another ea bug - i'm in novclan server.. check ur pm box


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> what kind of  game is this??



It is same has GTA with vehicles, feeroam and many more things. See in this thread Mercenaries 2 is by EA GAMES


----------



## quan chi (Feb 24, 2007)

well is like godfather.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

You F******** played MP when I was struggling with my psu

So is EA sports allowed here


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well is like godfather.



Sort of. Much better than GF(God Father) Not Girl Friend .


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 24, 2007)

I am really waiting for candc 3 demo due next week.
Hope Ea does not destroy it as usual as westwood is no more


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> I am really waiting for candc 3 demo due next week.
> Hope Ea does not destroy it as usual as westwood is no more



candc 3?.

Command & Conquer : Triberium Wars?.

All i can say is one thing. It sucks. It looks like a cartoon. I just wished westwood was still alive


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2007)

Comon check out the new videos with Fmvs . It does not look like a cartoon.
Kane is back and check out the demo first


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Comon check out the new videos with Fmvs . It does not look like a cartoon.
> Kane is back and check out the demo first



I been watching the C&C : TW from the day it was announced. So What if is kane is back or the fmv?. It is just EA marketing. FMV is not new nowdays most of the game has it. 

The most important in C&C is gameplay. From what i seen in videos and pictures it is bad. They still use the sage engine (upgraded) after many years. EA people are one of the laziest developers and publisher they are.

Westwood was the best company ever and which EA killed it


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2007)

Actually Westwood mostly got assimilated into EALA and the remaining formed Pteroglyph, but u know trailers are deceiving so.....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Actually Westwood mostly got assimilated into EALA and the remaining formed Pteroglyph, but u know trailers are deceiving so.....


Has far has i know only mike verdu is working for EA. Rest of the westwood left EA games. They formed a new company called Petrogylph games. You should have seen the screenshots. The infantry units is larger than cars and the cities looks so smaller. They is a hardly any realism in the game.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2007)

didnt u read my earlier post I talked abt Pteroglyph clearly and not rest but some.
Anyways I am still eagerly waiting for the demo. Ea cannot destroy this like generals


----------



## quan chi (Feb 27, 2007)

hmmm...another boring thing from EA is cricket.well i wont say that it is totally boring.but if you compare cricket 2004 and cricket 2005 the main difference between them is the graphics.cricet 2005's graphics is good than cricket2004.and it also added little new character reactions(in the field when you miss a catch or something like that).but both has the same commentry no change in commentry or nothing new in commentry.
for me ea only became famous for need for speed series.(though it sucks if you play it continiously)


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 27, 2007)

Dude Cricket 07 is released and that century stick control works gr8 with keyboard although batting is dumb now


----------



## quan chi (Mar 3, 2007)

well what's the difference between brian lara cricket and this ea cricket.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 3, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well what's the difference between brian lara cricket and this ea cricket.



brian lara cricket :- Is by CodeMasters.

and 

ea cricket :- Is by EA. 

That is the only differeance.


----------



## quan chi (Mar 4, 2007)

well i mean the gameplay.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 4, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> well i mean the gameplay.



I have no idea. My last cricket game was cricket 2004 after that i stopped buying cricket games. 

You can more information here :- 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Lara_International_Cricket_2007


----------



## quan chi (Mar 5, 2007)

*aycu20.webshots.com/image/10419/2005705938556504048_rs.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

there are only 4-6 car models in this "The CrapFather" game, isnt it???

& whats with the pic jhonny dude?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a doubt if that is The GodFather.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

110% sure (yes 110% )

maybe some clothe mod, but these cars are from The Godfather only.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 110% sure (yes 110% )
> 
> maybe some clothe mod, but these cars are from The Godfather only.



Wow. If that is really GodFather the game graphics stinks. I feel mafia is better. I heard that ea game spent 80 million$ for creating this game. Where did the money go?.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

it went to s(t)ink

man you will curse EA so much after spending just 15mins. in that game, its like EA's Producer/Directors got some kind of *ARCADE Disease*, the player controls are comparable to NFS MW's *RubberBand* car handling.

features are really good, but suck b'coz of *RubberBand player control*, like you can hold a person with his collar &  beat the crap out of him (this feature came in GTA VCS).

i think 70% of money was spent on Salary for the Voice Actors.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> it went to s(t)ink
> 
> man you will curse EA so much after spending just 15mins. in that game, its like EA's Producer/Directors got some kind of *ARCADE Disease*, the player controls are comparable to NFS MW's *RubberBand* car handling.
> 
> ...



I did not play the game still . I think i have to be a Voice Actor.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> I did not play the game still


*be Happy* that you didnt play this Game


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *be Happy* that you didnt play this Game



. Any idea how much is 320GB PATA in BLR?. My 40Gb is full and  can not install or remove anything


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 5, 2007)

better buy new stuffs, i mean m/b, Proc.

SATA2 is here, Hybrid HDD is also here & you are inquring about PATA???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 5, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> better buy new stuffs, i mean m/b, Proc.
> 
> SATA2 is here, Hybrid HDD is also here & you are inquring about PATA???



I do not have the money to upgrade now. I have money only to buy a hdd now. My m/b supports only PATA only


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2007)

Ea makes Hdds now ???? sad....


----------



## quan chi (Mar 6, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> 110% sure (yes 110% )
> 
> maybe some clothe mod, but these cars are from The Godfather only.


yes it is from the godfather.no.there arent any mods applied here.well are there any mods available for this game. s18000rpm can we apply some car mods here.well these cars are very slow also very hard to control.cant we put some porshe and mitshubushi car mods here.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 6, 2007)

quan chi said:
			
		

> yes it is from the godfather.no.there arent any mods applied here.well are there any mods available for this game. s18000rpm can we apply some car mods here.well these cars are very slow also very hard to control.cant we put some porshe and mitshubushi car mods here.



Woah!! Is that really GodFather?. It is very hard to believe. I think Mafia 2 is coming soon. I heard that the company said that Mafia 2 will be announced by 2007.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 6, 2007)

@Quan, no dude i dunno about any mods for this game



*Mafia 2 Not Cancelled, Expected 2006-07* (not yet confirmed)


> One of our more popular stories on 3DGPU that has gotten a lot of comments is the Mafia 2 To Be Cancelled? story, which got a lot of fans of the original game hopeful that it wasn’t true.
> 
> *Now we have a new comment from John Nielsen of Illusion Softworks stating that the game is not cancelled, and will be available for the PC and Xbox sometimes in 2006-2007. Very good news indeed*.



Source::3D GPU


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2007)

can anyone please post a good screenshot of mafia here.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

*mafiascene.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=7


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

*www.gamespot.com/pc/action/mafia/screenindex.html


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for the screenshots.but i wanted a screenshot taken by you.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

If u guys want any face packs for Cricket 2007 look at this :-
I have made this one.

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/6942/multi11hb5.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Mar 7, 2007)

Game uninstalled


----------



## quan chi (Mar 7, 2007)

which one you liked more nfs mw u2 or underground.well for me i liked the u2 more.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 7, 2007)

MW.
in U & U2, the car felt weightless..., in MW they were TOOO sticky, but i'll overlook it just for *BMW M3 GTR*


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 7, 2007)

The traffic cars flies away if we hit them on MW, the engine sounds are far better than U2.

As bout carbon, I really didn't feel I ve finished the game as there was not much competition at the finals. I just won the game with Ford GT.
But it was really a fun to have persuit with Cross on MW.

Also On Carbon, Ive not started even one persuit intensionally, yet I won the game. Its too small compared to MW.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 6, 2007)

well what are the new releases from ea.


----------



## gaurav.sys (Oct 6, 2007)

I have just one query,When is EA going to come up with recoil2 or maybe a patch to make it run on vista???


----------

